# DVR recording has no sound



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I've had my HR 21 for exactly a year now and have had small issues here and there but nothing major. I recorded "Untamed and Uncut" on Animal Planet yesterday and there was no audio. This happened to me one other time on another recording; maybe a month ago. I'm getting paranoid that some of my future programmings are not going to have audio. Anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What happens if you change the Audio Setup to turn "Dolby Digital" on or off? Does that make a difference?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

mark40511 said:


> I've had my HR 21 for exactly a year now and have had small issues here and there but nothing major. I recorded "Untamed and Uncut" on Animal Planet yesterday and there was no audio. This happened to me one other time on another recording; maybe a month ago. I'm getting paranoid that some of my future programmings are not going to have audio. Anyone have any idea what this is?


Try a red button reboot; then try the content again and see if it than plays corectly. I've had this happen a couple of times over the years....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Try a red button reboot; then try the content again and see if it than plays corectly. I've had this happen a couple of times over the years....


Whenever possible, it is better to do a Menu > Reset than an RBR, as things close down in a more orderly fashion.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

How are you listening to the audio? Just through the tv or through surround sound? How is everything connected together? HDMI, component+audio?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, try the yellow button on the remote .. You may have accidentally put it on secondary audio and this show may have no secondary audio (thus making is silent).


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

This just happened to me yesterday with a recording of Bones. The whole episode had no sound. Since there is a slight overlap on the recording of the next episode and the overlap on the later recording had sound while on the previous recording there was no sound, I know it wasn't broadcast that way. Did that make sense?

Unfortunately I've already deleted the program so I can't try out the menu/reset fix. Darn. BTW, I've had an HR20 for a couple of years now and this is the first time it's done it. I'm thinking this is not a home hardware issue. I'm also having recordings being canceled for no reason and I see there's a thread for that too.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, I deleted it. I don't have a way to check. Yes I have surround system. It didn't occur to me to check that based on behavior of the system this RARELY happens but lately it's happened twice. The next time it happens I will check audio connections. Thanks


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Keep in mind, it also could have been a broadcast issue. Normally, they'll put up the "Technical Difficulties" screen... but not always.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jangell2 said:


> This just happened to me yesterday with a recording of Bones. The whole episode had no sound. Since there is a slight overlap on the recording of the next episode and the overlap on the later recording had sound while on the previous recording there was no sound, I know it wasn't broadcast that way. Did that make sense?
> 
> .


I understood it... :lol:


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out why I only have sound sometimes on my less-than-a-week-old HR22NC-100. Just a thought here, did you try closed captioning?? My HR22NC-100 would close caption, which is better than nothing, but had no sound.
After much troubleshooting, I decided to use a "workaround" - another off and on and I get sound. 
Good Luck!!
oldbamaguy


----------



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think I have the exact same problem and its been going on for over the year. I have an HR20 connected to a Marantz receiver using an optical link. 

What I've found is certain channels will often not have sound. Its usually older SD content on SD channels. If I record off the HD channels it doesnt' seem to happen. Sometimes if I keep restarting the show or skipping front/back it the sound will start so I know its being recorded.

Recently I've been getting this a lot. For some reason the iPhone ap, which I've just started using, like to record SD versions of some shows. I have about 6 shows on my box right now that I can't hear the audio for. My next test is to see if watching over DirectTV2PC has sound. I bet it does.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

If you lose the audio during playback, sometimes just pressing the rewind button on your remote is enough to get it back.

At least it works that way for me.

I also use a Marantz receiver and optical link.


----------

